# ps3 snowboarding game?



## snowcruizer713 (Dec 21, 2009)

stoked is a good game, game play is pretty similar to that of the Skate games but of snowboarding


----------



## Korey (Oct 30, 2009)

i looked it up and it looks good but its only on 360 i think?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Stoked is only for 360. 
Only game for PS3 is S. White. Good thing is you can pick up really cheap. it is what it is. I do not mind it after i played it for a while but wished they stuck with it and fixed all the bugs.


----------



## snowcruizer713 (Dec 21, 2009)

rlly? even the big air edition is for 360? i looked at my box(i have the big air edition) and it didnt have the only for xbox stamped on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

November 24, 2009 - MINNEAPOLIS, MN - Time to strap back in! Destineer and developer Bongfish have announced that Stoked: Big Air Edition is in stores today. This updated release of the critically acclaimed snowboarding game for Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft has a bounty of new features including racing, marked trails, lots of extra park objects to trick off, two new mountains, better visuals, and a faster and smoother riding model. Stoked: Big Air Edition is priced at $39.99 and is available today *exclusively for Xbox 360. *


----------



## snowcruizer713 (Dec 21, 2009)

is there nay particular reason y the box doesnt have the xbox only stamp, they always proud to use it


----------



## NYCSnowboarder (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah like there is only Shaun White which I picked up for like 20 bucks. It is fun to goof around it but doesnt give that fun of an experience. It had some nice concepts like playing with your friends but a more realistic approach to snowboarding would be refreshing. Just looks like we gotta wait until the Stoked series stops being exclusive.


----------



## [fly] (Feb 14, 2011)

How is Shaun White on PS2?


----------

